# Just a few pictures from my 5th week on the job



## Wubs (Jul 28, 2015)

This is probably the 6th or 7th new rough in that i've done.. Only been a helper for about 5 weeks now.. Really loving the job! Any critiques? The hardest part for me so far has been just learning what and where to measure. All the work was done by me- he marked out the fixtures and i drilled and installed the pipe/fittings..


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Drill your holes straight.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I would of done the double lavs different. I wouldn't of wet vented. on the 4" stack...radon??


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks good for someone 5 weeks in. I'd have done the lavs differently myself to make them look the same with use of a double wye. But everyone on this site would plumb it differently. As well as what might be legal here might not be somewhere else.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> Drill your holes straight.


If you are referring to the 45s for the vent on the double lav, at least they didn't just flex the pvc to the hole. There looks to be framing in the way up above that made them do that.

Ah, i see another reason why they did it, stub up through the floor is out of the wall.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks better than what the helper we have throws together that I'm constantly fixing.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

chonkie said:


> If you are referring to the 45s for the vent on the double lav, at least they didn't just flex the pvc to the hole. There looks to be framing in the way up above that made them do that.
> 
> Ah, i see another reason why they did it, stub up through the floor is out of the wall.


What he said ^^^. Congrats, clean job for just 5 weeks.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> If you are referring to the 45s for the vent on the double lav, at least they didn't just flex the pvc to the hole. There looks to be framing in the way up above that made them do that.
> 
> Ah, i see another reason why they did it, stub up through the floor is out of the wall.




it all looks fine to me.... 

I always put in a 45 whenever I can avoid having a "nail-pulling contest" all day long..... I was always fond of those kind of days ..... brand new drill bit tearing into a spike that you did not see.......:yes::yes:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Good job with the primer application, looks like my joints. How many q-tips did you use?


----------



## Wubs (Jul 28, 2015)

I still am learning, and i pretty much assemble the fittings as I am told. The two 45s on the floor is that wall is a dividing wall between the duplex- the space below is inaccessible IIRC.
Could you explain how and why a double wye fitting could be used? Every double lav I've done I've used either a fixture tee or the stacked tees.

It's worth mentioning I did irrigation for ten years- my journeyman was pretty impressed when I didn't slop primer over everything my first day

The radon pipe is piped into the sump pit- most houses here have them. AFAIK a fan is installed and it creates negative pressure which removes the radon gas from the ground.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd pass it, looks good. Don't forget your stud protectors (nail plates)


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> Looks good for someone 5 weeks in. I'd have done the lavs differently myself to make them look the same with use of a double wye. But everyone on this site would plumb it differently. As well as what might be legal here might not be somewhere else.


Double wye? You mean Ty


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

chonkie said:


> If you are referring to the 45s for the vent on the double lav, at least they didn't just flex the pvc to the hole. There looks to be framing in the way up above that made them do that. Ah, i see another reason why they did it, stub up through the floor is out of the wall.


 I wasn't referring to anything in the pics. Just mentioning it since most helpers get beat by right angle drills and end up with crooked ass holes.


----------



## Wubs (Jul 28, 2015)

Just have to be smarter than the drill


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks good. I have no issues with the stacked santees for the side by side lavs. Granted it's wet venting but only 2" are wet vented. And for future drain cleaning its a good set up.

I was trying to think of a different way to do it in order to have both trap arms at the same height and you would have to have two individual continuous vents re-vented into themselves above the FLR and tying back into the stack with a combo. It would be more piping and work to only accomplish having them at the same height and no wet venting. I don't think the extra work would be worth it. Looks good. Nice and straight.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> I'd pass it, looks good. Don't forget your stud protectors (nail plates)


Thanks Coach!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> I wasn't referring to anything in the pics. Just mentioning it since most helpers get beat by right angle drills and end up with crooked ass holes.


Not just helpers! Some j-men & masters can't drill for **** either. I worked with a guy we nick-named "dead-eye Dick" because he couldn't drill a straight hole to save his mother's life!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

mccmech said:


> Not just helpers! Some j-men & masters can't drill for **** either. I worked with a guy we nick-named "dead-eye Dick" because he couldn't drill a straight hole to save his mother's life!


That nickname sounds like it would be on a Garbage Pail Kids card.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Around here that is called a common vent, not a wet vent. Legal either way. 
Looks good. I've seen guys 5 years in that can't make it look that neat. Keep it up and pay attention.


----------



## Pac-12 (May 10, 2015)

looks good bro.....my only complaint is it is residential...wood & plastic suck....lol...
I work in San Francisco Ca all I see is cast.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Clean work man. Where to put what will come with experience, but it is really nice to see tidy craftsmanship.

You will go far in the grandest of all licensed trades.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

We have a jman we call him ct for cross thread


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Double wye? You mean Ty


If its a 3x3x1 1/2x1 1/2 it can be a TY. but if it's a 2" or smaller it has to be a Wye. I use wyes that the opening on the vent is above horizontal center line. Therefore they aren't s trapped but still meet code. Remember thats what code says in Ontario. 
Most of the time on my double vanities they are in custom homes and have drawers instead of compartments, so putting the stub out at the same height helps the cabinates guy modify the drawers. I do that that on rough in he cuts the sinks in so it's a trade off.


----------



## Wubs (Jul 28, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Clean work man. Where to put what will come with experience, but it is really nice to see tidy craftsmanship.
> 
> You will go far in the grandest of all licensed trades.


As my J-man said to me on my first day

"you get a pass because it's your first day, but I want the rest of of your pipe to be straighter than that, no one might ever see it but i have to look at it. style points count."


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> If its a 3x3x1 1/2x1 1/2 it can be a TY. but if it's a 2" or smaller it has to be a Wye. I use wyes that the opening on the vent is above horizontal center line. Therefore they aren't s trapped but still meet code. Remember thats what code says in Ontario.
> 
> Most of the time on my double vanities they are in custom homes and have drawers instead of compartments, so putting the stub out at the same height helps the cabinates guy modify the drawers. I do that that on rough in he cuts the sinks in so it's a trade off.



You Canadians with your codes, lol


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wubs said:


> As my J-man said to me on my first day
> 
> "you get a pass because it's your first day, but I want the rest of of your pipe to be straighter than that, no one might ever see it but i have to look at it. style points count."


That is what a Master taught me when I was learning new construction :whistling2


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Not just helpers! Some j-men & masters can't drill for **** either. I worked with a guy we nick-named "dead-eye Dick" because he couldn't drill a straight hole to save his mother's life!


Some guys can't drill a straight hole because they don't want to,after a while nobody will ask them to drill and they wander off to do something "more meaningful".


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Personally would have vertical TYs at same height with a common vent, would pass code here but not how I would do it personally.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Not bad for new guy.

A double wye in Illinois will cut off the hydraulic gradient, unless you are dead off the stack.









" Hydraulic Gradient. Fixture drains shall be vented within the hydraulic gradient between the trap outlet and the junction with another drain. The hydraulic gradient as applied to a gravity drain and its corresponding vent connection is interpreted as the grade line. (See Appendix A.Table I and Appendix K.Illustration N.)"

A cross tee with a test tee & CO above is acceptable. 

Stacked tees for lavs is fine providing an 1 1/4" trap is utilized.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Excellent man !!


----------

